
Mindfulness makes people less motivated - kull
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/14/opinion/sunday/meditation-productivity-work-mindfulness.html
======
ardent_uno
This is similar to what I've noticed in my own experience of emotional highs
and lows.

Sometimes I feel myself enter into a period of excitement and activity that
lasts for a few days. During this time I feel very positive and capable. I get
inspired easily and can think quickly. If I let myself get carried away with
these moods the feeling increases until I suddently and inevitably reverse and
enter a "down" state where I feel the opposite of how I felt in the "up"
state.

But if I focus on controlling myself and maintaining an even emotional keel, I
find that I can avoid entering the "down" state. The unfortunate part is that
"controlling" myself really means not taking advantage of the "up" state and
the powers it gives me. It's almost impossible to not get carried away without
actively resisting, which is detrimental to my abilities.

